# Jetta Trek



## new2this (Nov 26, 2006)

I have a Jetta Trek one of those bikes that was part of the trek package when you bought a VW Jetta. I want to say 95-97 time frame. The bike has all of 20 miles in it and is all original. (tires, cables, brake pads were recently replaced due to dry rot) The bike was stored in an attic for for most of its life, than in rather damp garage so it has some pits and rust (bb,bolts etc, not the frame)

Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows if there is any collectors value? If there is even a market. If photos would help I will get pics up in the next couple of days.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

There is a market for that bike as people are now restoring the MKIII.
The best thing to do is to post it on the cycling, correct regoinal and the MKIII Classified forum on http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain you will have to make a user, etc. 
I'll help out if you need, I'm eurowner there.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

new2this said:


> I have a Jetta Trek one of those bikes that was part of the trek package when you bought a VW Jetta. I want to say 95-97 time frame. The bike has all of 20 miles in it and is all original. (tires, cables, brake pads were recently replaced due to dry rot) The bike was stored in an attic for for most of its life, than in rather damp garage so it has some pits and rust (bb,bolts etc, not the frame)
> 
> Anyway I was wondering if anyone knows if there is any collectors value? If there is even a market. If photos would help I will get pics up in the next couple of days.


It was a pretty low end Trek. My housemate had one and it was a good everyday bike for him but it isn't the type of bike that would appreciate or really do well off road. It would have been a $250-$350 bike at the time and would only go south from there.

It really has no value on the collector's market. It is a perfectly good bike to get around town on though. In good condition, it could get $150 on CL or some good karma at the charity that gives out of use bikes to poor kids.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> It really has no value on the collector's market.


Depends on what type of collector.

On a cycling website, there is no real value, as it was a sub $300 retail bike new.

On one of the largest VW websites in the World, www.vortexmediagroup.com, there is a market. There were not that many Jetta Treks or K2 Golfs sold where the owners cashed in the voucher. I used to run a VW & Audi dealership from 1995-1998, and we sold a few of each.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

banks said:


> Depends on what type of collector.
> 
> On a cycling website, there is no real value, as it was a sub $300 retail bike new.
> 
> .


Yeah, I gotta admit that I overlooked that one. Those VW folks, what a bunch.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

In all honesty, not much.

It's not really all that old, and wasn't a 'top of the line' offering, so it doesn't have a much value to a mountain biker.

It might have more value to a hardcore VW Jetta owner?


Just my humble $.02.


----------



## new2this (Nov 26, 2006)

I am surprised it was not more new as it is XT all the way from what I can see but hey I have no idea the bike looks and rides well enough I was really just wondering about it. From a collectable point of view, you know I would hate to have it as a spare/loaner and then find out it was a collectors item or something I will post pics for fun though


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I had one, and there were no XT parts on the Trek VW bike.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

We probably assembled a dozen or so of them. It was roughly equivalent to a Trek 930 which didn't have any XT stuff on it. I think VW claimed it to be a $500 bike but it was more like $379.


----------



## new2this (Nov 26, 2006)

banks said:


> I had one, and there were no XT parts on the Trek VW bike.


:nono: the rear hub clearly says XT , However I guess I what I meant to say was that I was told that the components were the "XT" level of the day 

They and I could certainly be wrong. Not a big deal. I appreciate all the info.

My result here than is ride it / loan it whatever as I will not be loosing anything as long as I can have $100 worth of fun on it


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

new2this said:


> the rear hub clearly says XT, I was told that the components were the "XT" level of the day


You were told wrong. Possibly the wheel and a few parts have been changed out.



new2this said:


> My result here than is ride it / loan it whatever as I will not be loosing anything as long as I can have $100 worth of fun on it


There you go! Ride it, it's paid for and it's healthy.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

new2this said:


> :nono: the rear hub clearly says XT , However I guess I what I meant to say was that I was told that the components were the "XT" level of the day
> 
> They and I could certainly be wrong. Not a big deal. I appreciate all the info.
> 
> My result here than is ride it / loan it whatever as I will not be loosing anything as long as I can have $100 worth of fun on it


XT pre-dates those bikes by many years as well. The XT of it's day was XT. I forgot what my housemate's bike had. I remember it being sub-LX stuff. Good for most riding but lacking in durability you would want on a trail bike.


----------



## kramer (Jan 29, 2004)

*STX and/or STX-RC*

I'm pretty sure the bike had a mix of STX and STX-RC, some low end stuff, a lot of steel.

I think First Flight is right that it was based on a 930. I think those sold for $450 or so. Not a bad bike just heavy. We sold a lot of 930's in '95.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Make it a SingleSpeed!*



new2this said:


> My result here than is ride it / loan it whatever as I will not be loosing anything as long as I can have $100 worth of fun on it


Get a rear DX cog, a Singulator, a bash guard and a chain watcher, and convert it to a Singlespeed! You might sink $50 in parts and have a fun rigid SS.

Or use this kit for $20!

https://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=23062&item=50-6550&slitrk=search&slisearch=true










.... or keep it around as a 'buddy bike' or 'beer bike'. The kind of bike you can take to the store, where if somebody rips it off, you won't feel too badly about it. Slap some Panniers on it (if it has mounts) and some slicks.


----------

